# Garg Gecko and RETF tank rebuild



## VivariumWorks (Feb 27, 2008)

I made this setup for my sister's gargoyle gecko a while back. 










It recently got infested with carrion flies (I think) from an infected batch of crickets from a local pet store. They then spread out of the tank into the house and all the other tanks. Getting rid of these little buggers has been the single biggest nightmare I've ever had to deal with in my entire viv hobby. It even has me tearing this beauty down to the bone this weekend and rebuilding after I sterilize it.










This build was basic one, I just foamed together some of my Replica Rocks and then coated it in my new vivarium construction material, and planted it. Its plumbed for a canister filter but right now is running off an internal pump which is the black cord in the right front. The vines were created by The Green Oasis - Home, although I can't recall his screen name on this site.












































The artificial rocks are for sale for those interested enough to PM me. They are less expensive than all other comparable products as I'm selling direct rather than through a retailer. I can't do large scale orders right now but if you are looking for a few fake rocks for your next build, let me know and I'll pm you the temporary site I have up showcasing my current mold library.


----------



## bristles (Jan 19, 2011)

Nice work  I really like the contrast of the red broms against the rest of the plants & the background.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Great looking tank. Pm sent on rocks!


----------



## Gumby (May 27, 2010)

VivariumWorks said:


>


Is this that black contact paper on the outside?

Vivs look great!


----------



## VivariumWorks (Feb 27, 2008)

Cheep Wal-mart $1 can of FLAT black spray-paint. "Gloss" will not stick to glass without being primed, but flat works first time out of the can. I use it on all my builds.


----------



## Gumby (May 27, 2010)

Cool thank you.


----------



## zaius (Feb 21, 2008)

Nice Vivs and rock work.


----------

